# Keeping Male Jumping Spiders - is there any point?



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

I had an adult male Regal jumping spider who died today - I'd only had him a few weeks. He moulted about a week ago and then just stopped eating. No matter what prey I offered, or how easy I made it for him, he would not pounce. I'm quite upset and confused as to why this happened. He was so beautiful and active until a few days ago. It's like he just gave up the will to live. 

I've kept female jumpers from three different species including Regal, who all lived long, healthy lives. This was my first male.

I read somewhere that male jumpers stop eating after their final moult, and start to languish if they don't get access to a female. I was wondering if there is any truth to this. Would the same thing happen again if I got another male? Do people only raise them for breeding purposes rather than as pets?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

CuriousCreatures said:


> I had an adult male Regal jumping spider who died today - I'd only had him a few weeks. He moulted about a week ago and then just stopped eating. No matter what prey I offered, or how easy I made it for him, he would not pounce. I'm quite upset and confused as to why this happened. He was so beautiful and active until a few days ago. It's like he just gave up the will to live.
> 
> I've kept female jumpers from three different species including Regal, who all lived long, healthy lives. This was my first male.
> 
> I read somewhere that male jumpers stop eating after their final moult, and start to languish if they don't get access to a female. I was wondering if there is any truth to this. Would the same thing happen again if I got another male? Do people only raise them for breeding purposes rather than as pets?



My male Phidippus regius had his ultimate moult and lived for almost 9 months after. I've only just lost him and he moulted on the 27th September 2016.


----------



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

Hm, well that's good to know, though makes it worse in some ways because that means I must have done something wrong. If I get another male I don't want the same thing to happen again. What could have caused him to perish so suddenly after previously having been thriving in the same conditions?

He'd been living in a bio-active setup in an 'Insect Tarrium':


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

CuriousCreatures said:


> Hm, well that's good to know, though makes it worse in some ways because that means I must have done something wrong. If I get another male I don't want the same thing to happen again. What could have caused him to perish so suddenly after previously having been thriving in the same conditions?
> 
> He'd been living in a bio-active setup in an 'Insect Tarrium':
> 
> image


Not sure. He might just have been programmed to die at that specific time. It's odd he wasn't interested in food.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Males don't eat as often as females anyway. My male doesn't eat much at all now he's had what I presume is his final moult.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Males don't eat as often as females anyway. My male doesn't eat much at all now he's had what I presume is his final moult.


----------

